# Anyone Using Magnetic Generator?



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

These seem to be fairly popular since it's free energy, easy to maintain and considered cheap to build. I have been considering this idea for awhile. If you're using this, was it really as easy to build as everyone is claiming? How long did it take you to build and how much power are you generating from it?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't want to sound negative, maybe someone else has had another system. Here is a link and you decide. Magniwork Generator - Is The Magnetic Generator From Magniwork A Scam? | Magnetic Energy | DIY Solar Homes Blog I don't know.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> I don't want to sound negative, maybe someone else has had another system. Here is a link and you decide. Magniwork Generator - Is The Magnetic Generator From Magniwork A Scam? | Magnetic Energy | DIY Solar Homes Blog I don't know.


Good thing to take note of thanks, I have seen and read this book, but there is another method I seen a few videos of, months back of a much larger system and the battery banks was a given. I wouldn't mind solar, solar energy is great and all, but planning for hurricane seasons or tornado's.... Those panels won't much stand up to a buick or cow and if there's not much sun from storms, well... no power....


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I have this book and have read it, the battery bank is a given. Solar power would be nice, but I don't think solar panels will stand up to the high winds, buicks and cows hurricane/tornadoes would bring. Same problem with wind mills, this is only other alternative I can see.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

With all the material on-hand, it takes roughly 20-30 minutes to assemble a simple permanent magnet dynamo. 

A lot of that time is spent making the copper coils. Then you just need to make two discs. One will have permanent magnets attached to it. The other will have the copper coils attached to it.

When the magnets spin over the stationary coils, the copper coils will be generate electricity. 

The amount of power generated depends on how many coils and magnets you have, how strong the magnets are, and how fast it will be spinning. You could get anywhere from 5 watts to 1000 watts. It all depends on you.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info!

These are really the only thing I see feasible in stormy weather. I don't need much power, just enough to run a computer or two, the backup lights will be LED, a fresh air pump and a cheap emergency radio. In the event of a huge disaster I could see use for a LARGER system to run a air compressor for small tools, well pump, etc.

There's probably some way to rig a magnetic driven pump for things like water anyhow..:hmmm:


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Dynamos like those I've described are good for use in hand crank or foot crank systems. In fact, if you've got an old bicycle laying around, you could probably use it as a base for a foot pedal power generator. 

You can also use them to generate electricity from pretty much anything. Using water power, wind power, anything you can think of as long as it will create motion. 

If you want a cheap emergency gas generator, you can also take an old motor from a lawn mower or weed wacker, an alternator, a v-belt, a pulley, and a battery and put something together for those emergency situations. If you don't have an alternator, you can always use a homemade dynamo.

You can also put together aluminum-air batteries if all else fails. You've probably got all the parts you would need for those sitting in your kitchen right now.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't really want to depend on any form of fuel, not even as a backup. Gas can skyrocket over night, run out and so on. Plus its dangerous to store and would produce fumes in a storm room.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

That is true. But if you have the room, instead of gasoline you could create a gasifier which will pipe directly into the lawn mower or weed whacker engine. Then all you would need to operate the machine is wood and other combustibles.

So if you can get your hands on a supply of wood or charcoal, you would be able to use that instead, and still be able to generate power in an emergency.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing beats a plain old solar panel for creating electricity for nothing beyond the purchase price.

It's passive, it's fairly cheap, it's reliable as an anvil and takes VERY LITTLE maintinance other than cleaning connections twice a year and dusting off panels in the months it doesn't rain to clean them off.

If the sun shines, you have power, end of story.
------------------

If the sun isn't shinning, it's often windy, so the second easiest 'Free' energy is a wind generator.

You start getting into diminishing returns and longer 'Payback' with wind, since wind generators need maintinance and usually need some fairly expensive fabricating work done on the mounts and towers.

However, small wind generators do VERY WELL at 'Finishing Charging' batteries since they mostly don't crank out tons of amperage when they work.
----------------------------------------

Anything 'Human Powered' would be my LAST resort.
Calories burned and water consumed in an emergency situation would not equal the power you would get out of the unit,
And if you are injured, then you get NO POWER at all.


----------

